# Where have all the caterers gone?



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

So, are guys all really busy, or so dead you're depressed? I've not got a thing on my own, and calls to local caterers I've worked for per diem are all saying they're dying this summer. 

How about everyone else?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome to the catering business post 9-11. THings are definitely slow here in NYC - and all the business I have been getting lately is through pushing personal contacts.

But knock wood or my head (oh yeah almost the same thing) we've been steady this month. I have also been using stuff like internet bids to try to drum up new biz - but it is often depressing because the pricing is so low and you are bidding in the blind and still don't always get the job.

We did a great party last month for a very high end (regular) client but unfortunately it was their going away party - they moved back to the UK. Still we had a blast and hopefully will get some future biz from others - though in New York there are so many good caterers the competition is very crazy.

All you need is a few good clients....


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought Marm was asking if everything was as slow nationwide (and maybe internationally) as it is around here.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've not done any good parties for a while.....large BBQ for the humane society, some additional private clients, I did fill in and did a demo for Whole Foods today, served 100 wild salmon and tropical salsa, and a herb caper sauce....a few picked up my card. 
Consulting clients can't seem to get it together. Classes are doing great. So during a recession kids still go to cooking camp, people still take lessons, picnics happen but fancy dinners just aren't in the forefront.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Shawty, you're right! I was trying to get an idea of whether things were as slow in other parts of the country as they are here. 

More 'drop off dinners', less 'high end dinners', and two bids I had in for the university went to the university catering service, because of the costs.


----------

